# Teat dips



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Is any commercial teat dip ok or are some better than others? What about the homemade one on Fias Co Farm site?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It is of course a balancing act answering this question because there are those who simply can't afford the tested commerical barrier dips on the market, so if they can't afford the invogue one right now, should they just use nothing? 

Or is antidotal evidence with no mastitis in the herd with the use of the Hoards Dairyman 1/4 cup clorox bleach to 1 gallon of water or the chlorhexideen/glycerin formulation found in QCsupply.com and on the bottle of chlorhexideen enough?

Does someone really need $30+ a gallon teatdips to use when milking 2 goats?

Of course testing is going to be done on the expensive dips, alot are payed for by the companys who produce them, not sure there is any testing done on the clorox/water or chlorhexideen/glycerin dips even though both originated on dairies and in dairy publications (where I found them and used them from).

I have used barrier teat dips, they are messy, I prefer spraying to saturation rather than dipping. For myself I prefer the chlorox and move to it after the last doe freshenes and they are no longer in a barn with straw from kidding.

But like in the last thread on this, as much thought and time should be spent on cleaning the does barn, keeping them out of thre and giving them incentive (hay, alfalfa pellets) or only access to their pasture after milking...you don't want to see freshly milked does going back into the barn and laying down.

Do prewash, do teat dip, do let them have some time to close the orifice. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Does someone really need $30+ a gallon teatdips to use when milking 2 goats?


Whoa Vicki! What the heck kind of fancy teat dip are you looking at/buying for $30 a gallon?! :crazy

No way could I afford that either... mine is much, much cheaper and also proven (tested) effective.  My pre-dip is only $27 for *5* gallons! My post-dip is just about $14 per gallon. It is a must here that only proven, tested dips are used. I'm not made of money so certainly no $30 a gallon dips are used.

To answer the OP question - a 1% iodine dip with 10% emollients is preferred and recommended.

Sara


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

TSC has some gallons of stuff that aren't too expensive. Maybe they aren't too good either??
they have a cholorhexidene teat dip, an ammonium chloride udder wash, and an equipment wash. at least in my area anyways.

I have been to the Fleet Farm in Alexandria MN - not sure if that is where Sara gets her stuff or not but I love that store!! I could spend all day in there. it is huge and has all kinds of cool stuff that stores in my area don't have.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Fleet Farm is awesome.  However, I don't like their dips (most are NOT proven effective). I purchase mine from my vet office as they are also a vet and dairy supply and are reasonably priced.

Megan, if you think Fleet Farm is great, check out the Stearns Vet Outlet in Melrose! www.WeDoCows.com They carry a wonderful selection of vet supplies, meds and pre/post dips.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well right now for me I use the 1/4 c clorox to 1 gal water and for 10 years now has been effective. so I won't change what isn't broke. I have had one doe in that time have mastitis and she came to me that way.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

So, is the Clorox/Water mix not drying to the teats? Can you mix up a gallon and use it till its empty or do you have to mix fresh every day?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually if I had to ship it and not pick it up at the Moores, the teat dip would have been more than that.

And with the ones at TSC not tested, it leaves us down here with shipping stuff in, and the teat dips at TSC are not always in stock...so from the other thead Sondra see how much it would cost to order what Kaye uses and ship it in, bet it's near $40 a gallon. A vet out here wouldn't carry teat dips because there are a handful of dairies out here.

No Whoa at all Sara, if you can't get it from the vet, we don't have fleet and farm store, we don't have dairies surrounding our areas. So what do you recommend someone milking 2 or 3 goats use?

Stacy I do mix mine up for my teat dip and keep it in a 1 gallon jug....clorox does not dissapate in the jug it comes in, so not sure why it would dissapate when added to water. I don't mix mine each day. At 1/4 cup per 1 gallon of water, it won't even bleach your clothes, let alone chap your hands unless you are sensitive to it. I am sensitive to iodine with my lungs, also acid wash, so I don't use either very often. Certainly couldn't use it twice a day. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> No Whoa at all Sara, if you can't get it from the vet, we don't have fleet and farm store, we don't have dairies surrounding our areas. So what do you recommend someone milking 2 or 3 goats use?


In this case, I would recommend the use of a proven (tested) effective pre/post dip combination. Purchase it by the gallon... it will last all year and then some! Cheap insurance... even if you have to pay for shipping.

Or heck, do you know anyone who goes to Nationals or Convention? Hamby almost always sets up a booth. Pay for it in advance and have them bring it home to you. Even cheaper insurance!

I have often hauled supplies to/from Nationals and Convention for friends who are in the same boat you are in Vicki. It's all in who you know and I certainly don't mind helping out my friends. 

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> it would cost to order what Kaye uses and ship it in, bet it's near $40 a gallon.


No, actually it cost me $15 for the ECOLAB...but, when I ordered it I ordered it (two years ago) along with a large order-free shipping. It is a concentrate and takes 1.5ml/quart of water.

I'm always on the look out for teat dips when I'm at someplace new...Nationals for instance~ Hamby's,Caprine Supply, and another company was there with teat dips, that's where I bought the Foam N Dip for $11. Cheaper to buy that way than shipping. Right now, I have a gallon of dip on it's way to Little Rock show for $16 unless Chris Orr wants shipping added. Which I graciously offered and he refused. So, to date...there's about 3 years worth of teat dip sitting in my barn.

I've also found out recently that a dairy near me uses Uddergold and has offerred to sell me a gallon from their bulk barrel at $7 gallon. So, when the mood to change strikes me... 

Since lots of teat dips are concentrated...a gallon could be split up between 2 or 4 people, lowering the price even more for small herds. Kind of like Corid being offered in pints now.
Kaye


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:blush Oh, sorry!....that is 1.5ml per pint of water. I only mix one dipping cup at a time.
Kaye


----------



## Jennie (May 7, 2008)

Hey something I actually know. :biggrin
You actually don't want to mix your Clorox a head of time. After about 24 hrs your strength has reduced about 50%. (studies were done) I used to work in a dentist office that specialized in root canals. We irrigated with NaCO2.( 50% bleach and 50% bleach) and replaced everyday. And no Clorox color safe is not the same.
So that is my two cents worth and now I am broke.
Jennie


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

Fiaso Farms would be the best in my opinion. Having the kids raised on their dame is the best possible teat dip though. Their saliva has great cleaning abilities!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Novalsan dip is approved by the mastisis council since, it was the first dip that was put on the list back in the 60's. But, it was cholohexidine ACEtate...not what most people see which is Cholohexidine Glutenate. Fort Dodge for years sold the mix that you would add the pint to a gallon jug and fill the rest with portable water. Shake up and you was good to go. I dont know if they still sell that or not?

I use American Labs...its a concentrate that the dairy supply house mixes up all the time. I get it in 15 gallon drums, for $121.43. With a $10 drum deposit.

As for the bleach, it has not been approved by the mastisis counsel except for a pre dip only. As, once it comes into contact with organic matter the effectiveness is gone. That is why, if dairies use it they will double dip the teats...dip once wipe off and then dip again. The reason why it will go bad once mixed with water is that, it changes the chemical make up of it. Soduim Hydrocloride is water loving, so it will bond with the water and change the chemical makeup. Anything with Hydro- is water loving, and anything with Hypro is water hating(just a quick chem lesson).

As for Uddergold...that is a mix what you have to have base and reagent. Its good for 24 hours then it will loose the power. Used it in college it sucks if you want to know the truth. Stinks to high heavens, and is slick to handle.

Any large city has an Eco Lab place...since they do all the chemical work for McDonalds. Teat dip is labeled as a chemical in their company, so I bet you could get it local by contacting them.

Ken


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Sara, what pre-dip do you use? ANd, does anyone order or use "wipe out" I was tinking about getting them just to take to shows.

Also, anyone have a make it yourself recipe for a iodine based dip?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

where do we go to find out what is tested and proven??

Ken mentions the mastitis council - do they have a website listing what we should or shouldn't use?

I will see if I can find an Eco lab near me.

thanks!


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this kind? http://www.bluemaxteatdip.com/faq.php


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

If I was going to order in a post dip I think I would go with blockade and still just might do it. I have heard nothing but great things about it.

P


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

The mastitis counsel info is online-do a search. I can't tell you exactly where, I had all the pdf's of the teat dip trials on my old computer..it bit the dust and have a new one now. There is some great info, chart type file with teat dips and results of trials. It was very interesting to see some very familiar and well known brands that showed no improvement over the control group!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

www.nmconline.org/


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> As for Uddergold...that is a mix what you have to have base and reagent. Its good for 24 hours then it will loose the power. Used it in college it sucks if you want to know the truth. Stinks to high heavens, and is slick to handle.


WELL...that is good to know! Think I'll pass on THAT offer. :lol
Kaye


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

After reading here and doing research, I ordered Blockade. It is working great and I have not had any problems, nice soft teats as well. Yes I shipped it in but I think it was worth it and it seems to be lasting me awhile.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I use Fight Bac, which is a spray. It works for me. 

Years ago I used a latex based dip, I think it was made by 3M but I don't remember the name? Its been about 25 years since I used that stuff but I loved it. We had an issue with mastitis in our cows and that stopped it dead in its tracks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Paula Butler said:


> Sara, what pre-dip do you use?


Hi Paula,

My pre-dip is made by Chem-Star. It is called 10-Soft 505. It is an iodine based dip.

I love it and the price is right too. 



Paula Butler said:


> ANd, does anyone order or use "wipe out" I was tinking about getting them just to take to shows.


I perform the same milking routine shows as I do at home. This includes: milking with disposable nitrile gloves, using the same pre and post dip, individual paper (dairy) towels for each goat, proper udder prep and effectively cleaning my milk machine with a dairy cleaner. I don't use the Wipe-Out wipes at home as I haven't found a wipe that is as effective as my current routine that includes pre-dipping.

I figure at shows is where I need to be super fussy and to always follow my milking procedure. The does are exposed to much more at a show than they are at home.

Here, udder health is of utmost importance. 

Sara


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

The pre-dip. How do you apply it? 
In my other thread Kaye said she dips for 30 seconds. Does one stand there with a dixie cup with the dip in it. on the teat? and hold it? or how?? I cannot seem to grasp this process? 

Jacque


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Jacque,

I use a non-retun teat dip cup to apply the pre-dip. I leave it on the teats for 30 seconds and remove by wiping with a clean paper (I use dairy towels) towel for each doe.

The post dip is applied to the teats (I use different pre and post dips) in the same manner except it is not removed.

I hope this helps.

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

No Jacque you do not stand there holding the dip cup to the teat for 30 seconds you leave the pre-dip on the teat for 30 seconds before wiping it off. Then you will leave the post-dip on the teat, do not wipe it off.

I do the same as Sara with pre and post dipping and hope to get some blockade teat dip soon if I can find it.

Autumn


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> In my other thread Kaye said she dips for 30 seconds.


Jacque,
I meant that the pre-dip needs to remain in contact with teat surface for 30 seconds- before being cleaned off...not that I stand there and hold the teat in the cup with the teat immersed. I go down the line with the pre-dip, dipping the teats in teat cup, then come back to the first doe to start wiping it off and cleaning the orfice before applying the inflations.

Sorry. Is that any clearer?
Kaye


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes thanks I understand now. 

Autumn 
the blockade? is it a dip. for post.? 
I use the fightback spray. I will switch i don't have a problem with switching
I just want my does to be HEALTHY all the way.
thanks, Jacque


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

OK...Kaye, Ken or Sara...let me be sure I got it right....pre dip using non return teat cup. I can go down the row of goats, then wipe with dairy wipes, dry & put on clean inflations & after miliking, post dip with the same teat dip in a different teat cup. I've been using Eco-Soft 100 as my post dip- it's iodine based with emollients....I bought 3 gallons of it, so I hope that's a good one . I soak my inflations in newly made chlorox/ water solution between each goat, usually changed out mid milking....so those aren't dry- is that OK?


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

boy, I have so much to learn!!! :help



> I soak my inflations in newly made chlorox/ water solution between each goat, usually changed out mid milking....so those aren't dry- is that OK?


I never thought about cleaning inflations between goats. but that makes total sense in preventing germ transfer.

how does that work with the milk already in the bucket? If I dip inflations in bleach water will it contaminate the milk already in the bucket if I don't get them dried all the way out and some bleach water remains?
and do you mean you change inflations out mid milking?? like a new set...

I am trying so hard to understand all this so I can do a good job and not hurt my goats. 
I am going to need lots of help!! :biggrin

I was also wondering how you keep track of each doe's production if going into a single bucket. do you stop and dump the bucket after each goat or maybe just weigh the bucket between goats and keep track that way?? I would just like to get an idea of how much each doe produces.

thanks!


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Jacque blockade is a post dip and yes I highly recommend changing from Fight Bac to an iodine based pre and post dip.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't dip inflations between goats. My personal choice.

But, there are lots of people that do dip inflations, so it's one of those things that is a personal choice. I have been in cow dairies that would spray a mixture (don't know what it was?) in their inflations when they came off the cows, shake them really good and hang the claw upside down to air dry. This dairy had shut off valves. That I can remember because they had weigh jars for taking samples.
Kaye


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I quit dipping my inflations -- my SCC went way up while I was doing it. I do wipe them out with a cloth dampened with teat dip if there is milk pooled under the lip. They are dry when they go on the dry teats.

I also only use an iodine based pre and post dip -- there was some nasty nasty stuff going around the Idaho barns with folks who were using Fight Bac exclusively 

Tracy


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

well crud - I lost my post and don't have time to retype the whole thing - so -
I started using Teat Kote 10/II last year - I love it.
Fight Bac is a pretty can that gets stopped up - doesn't work here. That's my experience from using it the 2 yrs prior.

I shipped the dip in last yr - cost almost 30 gal w/shipping - found a supply store this yr 1.5 hrs away - 23.00 gal - yay! Wish I could figure out how to handle the 5 gal drums because it's about the same for 5 as a case of 4.

With a small milk herd - 4-8 does, it's cheaper to buy good, proven teat dip for a full milking season than it is to treat one doe for mastitis - considering cultures at the vet, pirsue,meds and dumping milk. That's just the dollar side - the does health is worth at lot more.

If I wasn't so sensitive to chlorine, I would probably trial run that based on Vicki and Sondra's experience- but I just get by using it for sanitizing and laundry - so I'll keep my iodine dip.

By the way, I had NO mastitis in the girls last yr - the prior 2 yrs was a battle.

Ginger


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Can someone post a list of tested pre and post teat dips? Please?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

All the 5 gallon "drums" are 5 gallons buckets with a fancy lid on them. There is a place to cut out to put a nozzle on. The nozzles run about $5 and you just screw them into the new bucket when you are done with the last. Then you can just cut the lid off the old bucket and have a new 5 gallon bucket to use.

The list of tested dips is about 400 total. They are broken down into different families...ie..iodine 1%, iodine 0.5%, iodine .01% and so on. It would take forever to list them all, since many are no longer made now. But, just go with a bigger name dip...Eco-labs, Surge ( or whatever they are called now), West Agro...etc. You will not be disapointed then. Since, they make sure their dips are tested in the field and in the labs.

Ken


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow!! I am finding this thread answering every question I had and then some. I guess my baby wipes and TSC dip are not going to cut it. It also looks like none of the bigger name dips are available anywhere close. I just ordered two gallons of Blockade...will this work for both pre and post dip? Why do you use seperate dips...to get a broader range or decrease resistance? And on the "how long it lasts" subject, the iodine I was using from TSC I went through 2 1/2 gallons milking 10 goats last year...I milked for about 7 months. So this better last a good long time milking three .


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

megan said:


> boy, I have so much to learn!!! :help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't change the inflations out, just the bucket of bleach water . I have a shut off valve so no water gets sucked up into the bucket & I do shake the inflations out well before putting them on.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't tolerate iodine dips, I break out badly in hives! So I use those anitbacterial wipes, have for years. When we had the dairy we used a Clorax mix similar to Sondra's. 

I plan on experimenting this year with a more organic wipe using either lavendar oil using my own lavendar or tea tree oil.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

While I am very allergic to iodine (had a serious reaction last year in a doctor's office that required hospitalization), I have no problems using an iodine based teat dip. The percent of iodine is very low - .5% - 1%.

My question is for Vicki and Bernice... since you have allergies and sensitivities to iodine and cannot use iodine based teat dips, what do you use to dip navels and hooves on newborns? The 7% iodine in my stash is much stronger than any iodine based teat dips I have ever used. I am curious as to what other options you guys think would be effective if one was allergic to iodine and unable to use it. 

Thanks,
Sara


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

This is what I do Sara for the dipping of navels with iodine. I haven't read of another method so I will be watching for what Vicki suggests too. 

Whenever we buy a new bottle or I need mine refilled.....I ask my husband, son, whoever is around that isn't allergic to please pour me about 2/3 of a baby food jar full. Then when I have to dip navels I put on 2 pr of gloves on each hand, the non-latex ones. I've also used the dish pan gloves too. Uncap the jar, set on shelf, then I pick up the kid, hold them close, position kid so navel is in jar is up against stomach with navel in it. Hold kid with jar secure away from you. I hold jar secure while I jiggle kid to drench navel, as if you were jiggling up and down. It's hard to explain the procedure I use but thats it in a nutshell. 

Knocking on wood.......it's worked for all these yrs and I haven't been splashed yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for responding Bernice.

I purchase my 7% iodine in gallon jugs and have my husband refill a pint container when needed. I pour the iodine into individual paper/plastic bathroom cups; one for each kid. I glove up wearing nitrile gloves and dip using the same method as you. However, I find that the fumes are much worse than getting it on my skin. The fumes can about knock me out and make my eyes burn. Perhaps I need a gas mask. :lol

Sara


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

You're welcome Sara.  Gas mask......you and me both! :help2 It's worse than a ripe onion!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I hold my breath and spray navels and feet to saturation. But iodine sprayed once or twice on kids born is not everyday twice a day until dry off.

My point is....how do we turn this into information for new folks? What jeffers, hoegerrs, TSC, etc. teat dip is good enough? How do we get them teat dipping period, let alone with two different $30 products? Is there any recipes that work with your own chlorhexideen and glycerin or bleach.

And how ironic that the bleach solution never said anything about it being mixed each time. On the clorox inner label or in Hoards Dairyman. So in essense I milked 35 year round (which meant that some of spring and some of early winter we were milking twice that) with clorox, for 8 years, with no mastitis? Bernice was milking more than this, with no mastitis? I know many others who used it, and being in Hoards this would be cattle dairy information, yes from the late 80's. But surely they tested teat dips back then? I also know that it was very important that the prewash and postdip carried the same chemical...is that not anything talked about anymore?

Two of the companys looked up for Houston carry only janitorial supplies, soap and detergent. So we are talking shipping for most of non dairy country. No vets carry anything, the two TSC in my area had none on the shelves although they can order it  yeah right! Like they order minerals! Most don't go to convention or nationals.

Many of the dairy gals out here use the wipeout 'wetones' which are big dairy cloths that have chemicals on them. 

Hmmm, wonder what Prarie View uses, course their percentage of mastitis in their herd last time they talked at club meeting was shocking. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

I am surprised that with your asthma Vicki, that you can even get close to any 7% iodine! Heck, I don't think I have nearly the serious asthma problem that you do and I can barely handle it! I have seriously considered wearing a mask.



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I also know that it was very important that the prewash and postdip carried the same chemical...is that not anything talked about anymore?


Of course, this is what I do. Although I use 2 separate pre and post dips, they are both iodine based. Also, as I mentioned before, you do not have to use different pre and post dips. I know of several that are dual purpose... meaning both pre and post.

Are any of you close to Caroline Lawson? She attends Convention every year (and sometimes Nationals as well). Perhaps she would be willing to bring something back to you guys.

Vicki, I certainly don't mind contacting my suppliers to find a source of tested dips in your area. I'm sure I can find something for you if you are interested. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Difference is Sara you are in a closed barn I'll bet and Vicki's area is open as is mine I do my navel spraying outside, never in a closed area.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Found these when I googled Dairy Supplies, maybe one of them can help.

SANI WELD INC
1614 Isom St
Houston,TX 77039 
(281) 442-0667 


ALPHA PROCESS SYSTEMS
3102 Bayou Blvd
Spring,TX 77373
22.7MI from Houston 
(281) 421-0110 


ALPHA FLO SYSTMES INC
6102 Bayou Blvd
Baytown,TX 77521
26.8MI from Houston 
(281) 421-0110 


PAVEKS DAIRY SALES
705 4th St SW
Montgomery,TX 77316
46.3MI from Houston 
(940) 364-8603 


DASILVEIRA SOUTHWEST INC
712 Industrial Park Ln
Madisonville,TX 77864
87.2MI from Houston 
(936) 349-1900


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I guess its what works on your place. I use baby wipes, have for years since I started using them for my human kids, and Fight bac for at least 4 years. The spray can has never caused a problem and I have never, in 30+ years of milking goats, had a case of mastitis in the goats.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

You are correct Sondra. All of our barns are enclosed to protect from the elements. I couldn't dip navels outside in minus 20 degree weather. 



dragonlair said:


> I guess its what works on your place. I use baby wipes, have for years since I started using them for my human kids, and Fight bac for at least 4 years. The spray can has never caused a problem and I have never, in 30+ years of milking goats, had a case of mastitis in the goats.


Deb (Sully), that is pretty amazing! Myself and everyone I know who have used Fight Bac have had nothing but problems. I wouldn't mind using it for the sheer convenience of it, but it just simply did not work here.

Janie, that's a great start! I found those same places from a google search as well. We'll find something for you Houston area folks! 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No and you wouldn't find me out there in - 20 even walking


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I will just throw this out as an affordable option. It is not 'proven' I guess. There are some chlorexhine gluconate (sp?) products on the mastitis cousil chart but they are like .5% and they did show improvment. I have been using the chlorexidine solution from agri-labs I think..it is 3% and is only $8 a gallon. I ordered from omaha vaccine and even in zone 9 where I am added $8 shipping so for $16 I got a gallon and have been using it for about 6 months. At the time I had been using the foaming teat dip from jeffers but without the foaming dipper it was drying out the girls teats. Another herd in my DHIR group was using the Chlorex solution and I decided to try it. Not sure if I will stick with it or find something else. I do like something with more emollients.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Thinking back Vicki on our dairy days our mastitis incidences were very low, we milked at the highpoint 88 does. I'll have to dig out the health records to see exactly how many. I use the Clorax solution or the wet ones because it works for me, especially with my allergy to iodine. Gosh, I've used the Clorax solution since we had the cow dairy back in the early '80's. 

Now if something proven comes along that works and doesn't contain iodine I would be open to trying it.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Kim,
If you are interested, we still have our idodine based dip that we use on our cows. As long as we still have a few cows around, we will probably continue to get it in the 5 gallon barrels. It will definitely last longer with the majority of the cow herd gone.. lol

Bovadine Teat Dip 10% glycerin and 1% iodine


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been using clorax to wash the girls before milking and a commercial dip after milking no mastitis here . The only case has been in a dry doe bought.


Patty


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I would dearly love to use a low drip iodine barrier dip. I cannot get it through my vet. It is not found in local feed stores. I can ship it in, with shipping and handling it ends up being *well* in excess of $40 a gallon and that is not a concentrate.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

"However, I find that the fumes are much worse than getting it on my skin. The fumes can about knock me out and make my eyes burn. "

Same here, I cant do it anymore.

Also...I recently read a report recommending using different dips for pre and post milking as the active ingredient in the dip was able to be detected in the blood of the animal when there was one product used exclusively.

Any thoughts there?


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

ftr we are mixing the chlorhexidine diacetate w/glycerin recipe on the novalsan jug for both pre and post here.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

OK so I called the Spring, TX 'store', that would be close enough for several of us to use. I think I woke the gal up. She can order me anything I want to try, then ship it to me. She didn't know what one she could get that was tested, she didn't know which were iodine based or chlorhexiderm based. 

So, maybe you can understand now why when I say we don't live in dairy country we don't. I did find out from a forum member that we can get Blockaid, but it is $40 plus or I could go pick it up locally about 5 hours away 

Caroline Lawson, yes she lives in Texas, but I think I live closer to Tim Pruitt in Louisianna than to Caroline 

So answer this for new folks......

So what do you recommend, that can be mixed, that can be purchased from farm catalogs? Which teat dip, which prewash...can they be used interchangably? This is the question we need to know. Vicki


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

cross the sani weld off the list above...they dont do dips, they do industrial fabrication


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

OK, South Texas folks, I have a good lead for you. They have priced dip to me for $4.80 per gallon. It is called ECO Plus, they mix it in Bono, Texas. It's 1% Iodine (ECOLABS), with 10% Emolients. They have a guy who comes to San Antonio, but he said if their was enough product demand, he could work out a meeting place. Here's the contact: R & R Enterprises 817/645-2439, talk to Rusty if you can. They pour it up in 1 Gallon, 5 Gallon, 15 Gallon, 30 Gallon, and 50 Gallon - price is cheaper the larger the quantity. I just purchased some the first of the week, so I called them today to see if they could help you out down there.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds good Janie did you have to go to San Antonio or can we get it around here?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra, Bono, Texas is just outside of Cleburne.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

This study may help clear up some questions

http://www.uwex.edu/milkquality/PDF/mycoplasma_teat_dips.pdf


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

That Ecosoft 100 is what I use too Janie- it gets dropped off at a big cow dairy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AHH that is good to know Thanks!! guess I should have looked up Bono on mapquest


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

It's just 8 miles or so out of Cleburne. 
Pam, I've talked to the people at North Texas Dairy supply, but this place is cheaper, and I have to go to Cleburne to pick up milk bottles anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

If you are sensitive to iodine but want to use an iodine based pre/post dip you could wear gloves when you milk. 

Christy


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I found this on using bleach at the Cornell University Office of Environmental Health and Safety,

When bleach and water are mixed together to create a cleaning or disinfecting solution, the solution is only good for 24 hours. The temperature of the water does not affect the cleaning or disinfecting abilities of the solution. After the 24 hours, the solution begins to lose needed disinfecting properties. Therefore, it is recommended that for disinfecting purposes, the solution is made fresh daily.

Our bottles do not have an expiration date, however, they do have a production date. Once you understand how to read the production date, you can decipher the shelf life of the bottle. Please look below for a chart explaining our production codes. 

CODE PLANT YEAR DATE 
MD21002 MD2 1= 2001 002nd day of year 
A90288 A9 0= 2000 288th day of year 

We recommend storing our bleach at room temperatures. It can be stored for about 6 months at temperatures between 50 and 70 degrees Fahrenheit. After this time, bleach will be begin to degrade at a rate of 20% each year until totally degraded to salt and water. Storing at temperatures much higher than 70 degrees Fahrenheit could cause the bleach to lose its effectiveness and degrade more rapidly. However, if you require 6% sodium hypochlorite, you should change your supply every 3 months. 

I hope this information is helpful. Again, thank you for giving me this opportunity to discuss our product. 

Sincerely,
Mary Brylinski Product Specialist 

Sodium hypochlorite solutions are sold commercially as laundry bleach. Although such solutions are not marketed as teat dips and their use violates federal regulations, they continue to be used both as pre- and postmilking teat dips. To be effective without damaging teat skin, commercial products (that typically contain 6.25% hypochlorite) must be diluted 4 parts of bleach to 1 part of water to reduce the concentration to 4.0% hypochlorite. The final concentration of sodium hydroxide must be less than 0.5%. Emollients are not included because of associated problems. Hypochlorite is a strong oxidizing agent, and destroys both structural and enzymatic proteins in procaryotic cells. When sodium hypochlorite solutions are first used, irritation to the teat skin as well as to milkers’ hands is usually mild, but the condition is transitory, and teat condition returns to normal with a few weeks. Use of such products is not recommended.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

I was going to Apple Creek tomorrow and pick up some Teat-Kote 10/III but if I can't get in by the gallon, I'll buy some of yours. Do you know how long a 5 gallon bucket would last me with just a few goats?? :lol 
Thank you for the offer! I'll get back to you.



Dost Thou Have Milk said:


> Kim,
> If you are interested, we still have our idodine based dip that we use on our cows. As long as we still have a few cows around, we will probably continue to get it in the 5 gallon barrels. It will definitely last longer with the majority of the cow herd gone.. lol
> 
> Bovadine Teat Dip 10% glycerin and 1% iodine


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Cross off Paveks as well--they do equipment, not supplies such as teat dip.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cornell University Office of Environmental Health and Safety,
.................

Several of us are talking about this...and we don't think health protocoals at Dr. Offices or Dentists really are the same as teat dips that are in closed containers, sprayed on...it's not like we are dipping dirty instruments into them.

I know since working at a dermatology office until I moved to Texas, that protocoals for open containers of products is vastly different than how long a product lasts in a closed container used as a spary or dropped on. And they all have protocoals that are made up that they follow, that are tedious and busy work, but they do them because they have to 

You can purchase clorox products in the store that are water and clorox, and the clorox and water I keep at my sink in my kitchen to clean my light countertops, still works to bleach the stains off, until the whole container is gone.

Yeah LeeAnne we will have to order them in ourselves. Now which one? Did you see the chlorhexideen one with glycerin in QC supply? Vicki

Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WELL I mix my clorox and water daily so guess I am within their protocol


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Right now we are buying novalsan (the diacetate) for $55 a gallon and glycerin for $44 a gallon and mixing my own that comes out to around $15 a gallon. I am considering (if I can get some 1% iodine affordably, waiting on the ecosoft people to get back to me) going to the chlorhex. for a predip and iodine for post dip, based on that study indicating that to avoid ending up with measurable levels of teh active ingredient in the blood it is best to use two diff dips.

At this point though, if I cant get an iodine dip I'll stick with this one, it is working well so far.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I was doing the Clorox/water teat spray that is why I have looked into it. I actually contacted the Clorox company, they said that as soon as the bleach is bottled it starts to loose potency but the high consentration of bleach to water gives it a shelf life. Once you dilute and it comes into contact with light it it begins to degrade and soon it is just salt water.

Chirsty


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Well.....drove 60 miles up to Kidron today to Lehmans's and then to Apple Creek to get that Teat Kote 10/III. Asked a lot of questions about miking machines, etc. They don't take credit or debit cards so we drove back to Lehman's to the ATM, drove back again and I drove so my hubby ran in and paid for it. We got home and I started reading the lablel to find out the bottle was expired in 12/08 so I was pretty unhappy. I thought it would probably be good long past the date and took the cap off - seal wasn't just broke, it was half ripped off. OH man, I am seething! :mad I didn't think to check for an expiration date let alone, open the cap to make sure the seal was secure. So the salesman got an email that he probably won't read until Monday but I'm calling tomorrow just in case they are open on Saturday. 
:sigh Would you be mad or am I making a big deal out of it? Should I report them to the USDA? _I'm just kidding_....I think.

On a better note, I picked up a Goat Cheese Kit and the booklet, "Goats Produce Too!" Volume II. Maybe that'll cheer me up for now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Iodine dips are good for about a year after the exp date on them. The only reason they put a date on them is, over time they will tend to seperate....so just give it a good shake before you pour any into the bottle. In the 15 drums, the lower half of the drum is a little thicker than the top half.

Ken


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Ken,
Had the bottle been sealed, I would use it but no way since it's been opened. Who know's what was dipped into it, pour from and back into..... it's going back. It's alos the principal, you don't sell things like that to the public.



aRealdairyman said:


> Iodine dips are good for about a year after the exp date on them. The only reason they put a date on them is, over time they will tend to seperate....so just give it a good shake before you pour any into the bottle. In the 15 drums, the lower half of the drum is a little thicker than the top half.
> 
> Ken


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be upset also but chances are the store had no clue it was open or the date had passed.


Patty


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

I called the store this morning and talked to the manager right after he read my email. He said what happened was that they are remodeling the store front and they had the expired bottles opened to pour small (like .5 oz) sample bottles and the 3 bottles got accidently put back into stock, which he was really upset about and he had to go out and locate the other 2 bottles (different kinds). He apologized and thanked me for bringing to his attention since he could get into trouble with the FDA for selling an expired "drug", as iodine is classified. He's also shipping me another bottle so I don't have to drive back up. That was so decent of him, I feel bad for getting so upset! I'm blaming it on menapause because I've been horribly moody, emotional, and just plain weird for several months. :crazy 
Then my doe gets Ketosis, other doe retains a placenta and loses a doeling, then my mom goes in the hospital for high sugar, (that's all good now) clipper blades, dishes, and laundry are piling up and here I sit whining - again! (sorry) I'm gonna go get busy.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah Kim,
You know you are loved!
How about you take a break for a visit tomorrow?


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I also use Clorox and water fresh mixed for udder wash and after each doe milking . For my older doe's now,they get a mastitis vaccine of Lysigin for prevention .


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Why SURE! Come on out!



Dost Thou Have Milk said:


> Ah Kim,
> You know you are loved!
> How about you take a break for a visit tomorrow?


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Lucky me. My feed dealer stocks clorhededine with glycerine in a spray bottle. Why? Because we do "surgical procedures" on cattle around here and need to sterilize the skin before we cut. And there also are lots of horses around here who might get cut or scratched up while rounding up those cattle and need their wounds cleaned. Just right for me to buy as a teat spray.


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

okay,
do I looked at that web site link that Vicki provided for the mastitis research but I am not smart enough to find the list of good dips and washes.

I would like to get a good prewash and post dip.

Is foam-n-dip a good post dip. I have the cup that will make it foam.
and I have a catalog where I can order bovadine but don't find blockade in any catalog that I have.

what are some good websites or catalogs to order from?

I have the usual catalogs, valley vet, jeffers, nasco, hoeggers, caprine supply - but I am sure there are many more out there.

Thanks!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I just ordered Blockade from www.animart.com, they are delivering today so very fast service if it arrives. Can't help you with your other questions though...


----------



## megan (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Beth!
that is a website that I had never seen before.

okay, another dumb question. what kind of post dip do you use if you are going to let kids keep nursing? It looks like blockade actually forms a "skin" on the teat?? I am just trying to cover all my bases here before I order something.

thanks!!


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Beth and Megan,
That is where I got mine from as well.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

They did deliver today (actually on 2nd attempt); very impressed with service.

When reading the bottle, looks like they recommend a different dip for pre wash...Shawna how are you using it?


----------

